# Diego and Ginger's new cut.



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

One of the few things I don't have to do with Tayla. She just doesn't have much hair poor girl. Lots of feathering especially in the rear and on her chest, but her back and sides she is pretty short. At 20 months I just don't think she will ever have a long coat.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

The bum looks nice and clean, but I don't think I could ever bring myself to cut the feathers on the front legs and the mane in front.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

I know, sometimes I miss it. But it's soooo easy to dry him off now! Great for the summer since he goes swimming a lot.


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks neat and nice for him, good job! He surely likes it..


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> One of the few things I don't have to do with Tayla. She just doesn't have much hair poor girl. Lots of feathering especially in the rear and on her chest, but her back and sides she is pretty short. At 20 months I just don't think she will ever have a long coat.


Yea same case for Kiki, the only place she has a lot of feathering is at her pants


----------

